# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lich Thai Lan giá rẻ

## vietasia1

VIET ASIA TRAVEL
Tel: 08 3932 6192 / 0942 711 072   web: http://www.vietasia.vn , http://www.vietcambodiatravel.com
Email: lanphuongvietasia@gmail.com



*BANGKOK – PATTAYA
*
THỜI GIAN 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM




Tham quan các địa danh nổi tiếng: Mua sắm thỏa thích tại thủ đô Bangkok, Vui chơi thành phố nghỉ mát Pattaya, khám phá đảo san hô Coral với bãi biển cát trắng, ghé thăm Vườn thú hoang dã lớn nhất Châu Á ‘Safari world’ xem các Show xiếc Cá Heo, Show Cao Bồi... Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng, Làng dân tộc Nonooch xem các màn biểu diễn hấp dẫn của các chú Voi thông minh, Chợ Nổi 4 Miền, Khao Chee Chan, Dạo thuyền trên sông ChaoPharaya Huyền Thoại…Chùa Phật Vàng, Chùa Thuyền Wat Yannawa linh thiêng, Thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (Show Pêđê)…
*NGÀY 01                                                       Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Bangkok*
Hướng dẫn sẽ đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất để làm thủ tục checkin đáp chuyến bay TK lúc 20h25 đi Thái Lan (Bangkok). Đến vương quốc Thai Lan xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm…
*NGÀY 02                                                       Bangkok – Sông Chaophraya – Hoàng Cung – Safari*

Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tham quan:
-          Dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya Huyền thoại, xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông. 
-          Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng(Cung điện mùa hè), trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…. Nơi đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. 
-          Công viên Safari World – Vườn thú thiên nhiên Hoang Dã sẽ mang đến cho du khách cảm giác thú vị khi đứng trước một không gian rừng rậm nhiệt đới… là 1 trong những điểm dừng chân nổi tiếng với các tiết mục đặc sắc: màn trình diễn độc đáo của loài Cá heo thông minh, show diễn của các loài chim, . . đặc biệt là show diễn tái hiện những pha hành động của Cao Bồi.. (Dùng Buffet trưa tại công viên). 






Tiếp tục hành trình xe đưa Đoàn đến Pataya, đến nơi Quý khách nhận phòng, dùng bữa tối. Hướng dẫn tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến Massage Thái cổ truyền để thư giãn (60 phút). Nghỉ đêm tại Pattaya. (Ăn 3 bữa)
*NGÀY 03                                                       Đảo Coral – Nongnooch – Khau Che - Chan*

Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách khởi hành đi Đảo San Hô(Coral) bằng canô cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: dù kéo, lướt ván, lái Canô, thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí tự túc). Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về  khách sạn tắm rửa và dùng cơm trưa.
Chiều: 
-          Tham quan Làng dân tộc Nonooch, với hàng ngàn loài Hoa Lan đẹp nhất trên thế giới và các loài giống cây hiếm trên thế giới được nhập vê Thái Lan gieo trồng với  giá hàng chục ngàn usd, và xem show diễn tái hiện lại cuộc chiến giữa Thái Lan và Miến Điện. Du khách sẽ được tận hưởng cảm xúc vui nhộn với show Voi, (voi làm xiếc vơi gần 30chú voi lớn nhỏ đá bóng, phi tiêu, chơi bowling, dancing...) rất thú vị. Đặc biệt là voi vẽ tranh...
-          Khau Chee Chan - với hình Thích Ca dát vàng cao 118 mét, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Rama thứ 9 của Thái Lan…
Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng bờ biển với khung cảnh thật đẹp và lãng mạn… Xe đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Pattaya về đêm. (Ăn 3 bữa)
*NGÀY 04                                                       Pattaya – TT. Đá Quý – TT. Rắn độc – Show Pê Đê -  Bangkok*

Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Bangkok, trên đường về ghé tham quan:
-          Vườn Bướm - nơi trưng bầy sản phẩm nổi tiếng 3 miền của vương quốc ThaiLand và tìm hiểu về Cao Hồ Cốt. 
-          Xưởng chế tác đá quý - trung tâm trưng bày đá quý phong thủy đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001. Tại đây Quý khách có thể tìm hiểu màu đá theo tháng sinh của mình. Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hồng Kông được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan – Royal Dragon đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc (Hoặc ăn tại nhà hàng trung hoa).
Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc - nơi trưng bày các loại đồ Da như da Cá Sấu, Cá Đuối. Ăn tối với món lẩu Thái Suki, Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (show Pêđê) do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thục hiện… Nghỉ đêm tại Bangkok. (Ăn 3 bữa)





*NGÀY 05                                                       Bangkok – Free day  - tự do mua sắm*

Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn như World Trade Centre, Maboonkrong, MBK, Big C, khu chợ sỉ Pratunam Market, Rachada Sago…. (Hoặc Quý khách có thể tự túc cho bữa ăn Buffet nhà hàng xoay tại tòa nhà 86 tầng BaiYoke Sky với các món ăn thịnh soạn và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh trung tâm Bangkok).(Ăn trưa và tối tự túc).
*NGÀY 06                                                       Bangkok Q Tp. Hồ Chí Minh  - 230 km*

Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan:
-          Chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950. 
Chùa Thuyền - Wat Yan Nawa là ngôi chùa độc nhất vô nhị vì với hình dáng thuyền rồng nằm bên cạnh dòng sông vào đời vua Rama III – chùa có lịch sử lâu đời linh thiêng ở địa phương, Quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng nhiều Xá Lợi Phật và cầu phước cầu bình an cho gia đình…Xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM, về đến TP.HCM kết thúc chương trình, chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp lại những chuyến du lịch sau.







*GIÁ TOUR: 7.700.000 VND




*

GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
ü  Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn
ü  Xe & hướng dẫn suốt tuyến
ü  Khách sạn 3, 4* tiêu chuẩn Thái (2 Người/phòng)
ü  Tặng 1 xuất Thái Massage
ü  Bữa ăn BBQ bờ biển
ü  Bảo hiểm du lịch Việt Nam với mức bồi thường tối đa 200.000.000VND
ü  Thuế sân bay 2 nước, Phí an ninh du lịch & Phí phụ thu xăng dầu
ü  Nước suối phục vụ suốt tuyến
ü  Bữa ăn theo chương trình
ü  Vé vào cổng các nơi tham quan theo chương trình
Nón du lịch, Bao đựng hộ chiếu

GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
ü  Hộ chiếu
ü  Chi phí cá nhân
ü  Phí bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên (65.000VND /ngày /khách)
ü  Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (840.000VND /khách) đối với ngoại kiều
Hủy tour :
ü  Hủy tour sau khi đăng ký phạt tiền cọc
ü  Hủy tour trước 7 ngày phí phạt = 50% tổng giá tour chương trình
ü  Hủy tour trong vòng 3 ngày đến 7 ngày phí phạt = 75% tổng giá tour chương trình
Sau thời gian trên phí phạt = 100% tổng giá trị chương trình.

**Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : khủng bố, thiên tai…hoặc do có sự cố, có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa…thì Cty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh**.

----------


## andynguyen

Bangkok và Pattaya là 2 nơi nên đi ở Thái Lan.

----------

